# Delivery date change



## Usmc88fan

Did anyone else have their delivery date push significantly? It was 14-30 June yesterday, and this morning is says SEPTEMBER. 🤬🤬


----------



## shareef777

I ordered 5/12 and it originally said 6/7-6/30. Kept getting pushed back and first week of June it was 6/14-6/30. Then out of nowhere I was assigned a VIN then scheduled and picked it up 6/10. So while it may be pushed back, depending on your config and availability you may get a VIN/vehicle assigned to you and delivered within a matter of days.


----------



## Usmc88fan

We can hope!


----------



## Usmc88fan

shareef777 said:


> I ordered 5/12 and it originally said 6/7-6/30. Kept getting pushed back and first week of June it was 6/14-6/30. Then out of nowhere I was assigned a VIN then scheduled and picked it up 6/10. So while it may be pushed back, depending on your config and availability you may get a VIN/vehicle assigned to you and delivered within a matter of days.


It got better. Called, and they said it was still on schedule to be built 17 or 18 June. They said they had a lot of calls about date changes. Checked later in the day, and I got my message about accepting delivery despite the radar removal. I now have a VIN and a 12-18 June expected delivery date. Soooo excited, yet nervous as hell. Never bought a brand new car. Can't wait!!!


----------



## shareef777

Usmc88fan said:


> It got better. Called, and they said it was still on schedule to be built 17 or 18 June. They said they had a lot of calls about date changes. Checked later in the day, and I got my message about accepting delivery despite the radar removal. I now have a VIN and a 12-18 June expected delivery date. Soooo excited, yet nervous as hell. Never bought a brand new car. Can't wait!!!


That's awesome. Congrats. You picked a phenomenal car to be your first brand new one.


----------



## slacker775

If you’ve never gone thru the new car buying experience with a ‘traditional’ dealer you are missing out on half the fun of buying a Tesla! 😂


----------



## shareef777

slacker775 said:


> If you've never gone thru the new car buying experience with a 'traditional' dealer you are missing out on half the fun of buying a Tesla! 😂


They each have their own "fun" emotional roller coasters. Did you forget the anxiety of having your delivery date keep getting pushed back and wondering if your Tesla will EVER be made 😂


----------



## slacker775

shareef777 said:


> They each have their own "fun" emotional roller coasters. Did you forget the anxiety of having your delivery date keep getting pushed back and wondering if your Tesla will EVER be made 😂


I know some folks have had that roller coaster which would be especially painful if you are trying to time selling your prior vehicle third party or whatever. Fortunately in my case, my delivery date never changed and I was doing a trade-in with Tesla so it was real easy. I was in and out of the showroom in about 20 minutes. The delivery guy never had to 'go talk to the manager' for 45 minutes like in the old-school dealerships. And no forced 'let's go talk to the finance guy' situations.


----------



## Usmc88fan

shareef777 said:


> That's awesome. Congrats. You picked a phenomenal car to be your first brand new one.


----------



## Usmc88fan

Thanks! Dad always said never buy new. Let someone else take the depreciation hit. Teslas hold their value so well, there isn’t really much of one at all. Still crazy to me though. 45, first NEW car. Bought new motorcycles, just never a new car. Wife will be happy the pile of things in the garbage for it will go away though. Lol


----------



## Usmc88fan

slacker775 said:


> If you've never gone thru the new car buying experience with a 'traditional' dealer you are missing out on half the fun of buying a Tesla! 😂


It's been a ride. That's for sure. Ordered 4/15. Had 32 different Delivery ranges. so far.


----------



## Vettepartz

I haven't gotten my Y yet, but feel pretty close. Just for the fun of it, I started checking my estimated delivery date every day, and noticed that it changed with each new check. Finally, I got a VIN assigned and they completely dropped the delivery date guess. I wouldn't put a whole lot of stock in their estimates.


----------



## Usmc88fan

Vettepartz said:


> I haven't gotten my Y yet, but feel pretty close. Just for the fun of it, I started checking my estimated delivery date every day, and noticed that it changed with each new check. Finally, I got a VIN assigned and they completely dropped the delivery date guess. I wouldn't put a whole lot of stock in their estimates.


If you call your Tesla center, they can look up your order and give you a much more accurate date range. They can see when your car is scheduled to be built, and then let you know about how long after that it should get to them. Made me a whole lot more relaxed.


----------



## GDN

The dates in the app have been all over the place lately - I know it makes it hard to prepare for when you might get it, but they just don't manage them well and they change them like the wind changes direction. 

As for never having bought a new car before - well the Tesla experience is NOTHING like any other traditional car dealer out there anyway - so it would be hard to compare. The traditional dealer is typically a nightmare. Once you finally decide on the car you want you are in for hours of flogging to haggle over the price and be belittled and then the finance guy gets you wanting to sell you "turn signal fluid" and offer you better interest rates for letting them spay on undercoating. There is rarely a more belittling experience of humans than that of buying a car from a traditional dealer.

There is a flip side - if you ever expected anything from the car company you were going to buy the car from - don't expect that from Tesla. You can read the stories here, but you'll likely get a call or text one to two days before they want to drop the car at your house. Be prepared to sign a piece of paper and tell them good bye because they likely won't be there more than 10 minutes. 

I'd just say watch the new car videos, look through the manual and prepare to have fun, because there are very few other cars that compare.


----------



## Usmc88fan

GDN said:


> The dates in the app have been all over the place lately - I know it makes it hard to prepare for when you might get it, but they just don't manage them well and they change them like the wind changes direction.
> 
> As for never having bought a new car before - well the Tesla experience is NOTHING like any other traditional car dealer out there anyway - so it would be hard to compare. The traditional dealer is typically a nightmare. Once you finally decide on the car you want you are in for hours of flogging to haggle over the price and be belittled and then the finance guy gets you wanting to sell you "turn signal fluid" and offer you better interest rates for letting them spay on undercoating. There is rarely a more belittling experience of humans than that of buying a car from a traditional dealer.
> 
> There is a flip side - if you ever expected anything from the car company you were going to buy the car from - don't expect that from Tesla. You can read the stories here, but you'll likely get a call or text one to two days before they want to drop the car at your house. Be prepared to sign a piece of paper and tell them good bye because they likely won't be there more than 10 minutes.
> 
> I'd just say watch the new car videos, look through the manual and prepare to have fun, because there are very few other cars that compare.


We're scheduled to pick it up Friday. Should be fun. I'll go over it with a fine toothed comb before accepting it, and then put it under armed guard until our Monday morning PPF appointment. Lol


----------



## TrevP

Just for fun I went to the site and configured a Y to see what the expected timeframe would be and it said September. Tesla is on fire. Q2 was sold out and looks like Q3 as well


----------



## Usmc88fan

TrevP said:


> Just for fun I went to the site and configured a Y to see what the expected timeframe would be and it said September. Tesla is on fire. Q2 was sold out and looks like Q3 as well


It's pretty crazy for sure. Wait till the tax credit thing goes through!


----------



## Jeff White

I guess I got lucky. Ordered Y/Perf/FSD on May 26 and picked it up on June 28. Tesla trade on my 2006 911 C4 Cabrio was better than the Houston Porsche dealer was willing to give on a new 911. Sadly I needed more of a daily driver car this time.


----------



## William2000

Usmc88fan said:


> Did anyone else have their delivery date push significantly? It was 14-30 June yesterday, and this morning is says SEPTEMBER. 🤬🤬


Ordered May 15 and completed all forms/ insurance/ approved May 18. and original delivery date was June 29. Then almost every week the website showing delayed schedule, keep changing. Till today still no sign of VIN assigned. Location: Nor Cal. Yesterday showing delivery date will be Oct and I was so pissed off. Today delivery changed to July 25 to Aug 13 but still no VIN assigned.


----------



## KnightRiderKitt

I ordered my S Plaid on March 22nd and still haven't heard word one from Tesla and so, obviously, no VIN assigned. For a while my order did show almost weekly delivery date changes and then they finally completely did away with the expected delivery dates. The order page on Tesla's web site shows that if I were to order one today it would be delivered sometime in August, if that can even be trusted. I am in Idaho and ordered it with 19 in. wheels (wanted the supposed increase of 50 or so miles of range) which some media and video reports indicate caused at least one of the delays. I see today that now there is a hold on a bunch of Model S's for some sort of new "inspection" criteria that must be accomplished. I don't even know if one of them is mine or not since, as I said, they have not communicated with me at all since I ordered it.


----------



## Usmc88fan

William2000 said:


> Ordered May 15 and completed all forms/ insurance/ approved May 18. and original delivery date was June 29. Then almost every week the website showing delayed schedule, keep changing. Till today still no sign of VIN assigned. Location: Nor Cal. Yesterday showing delivery date will be Oct and I was so pissed off. Today delivery changed to July 25 to Aug 13 but still no VIN assigned.





William2000 said:


> Ordered May 15 and completed all forms/ insurance/ approved May 18. and original delivery date was June 29. Then almost every week the website showing delayed schedule, keep changing. Till today still no sign of VIN assigned. Location: Nor Cal. Yesterday showing delivery date will be Oct and I was so pissed off. Today delivery changed to July 25 to Aug 13 but still no VIN assigned.


We ordered 14 April and picked up 16 June. Best thing I did was call the Tesla center and they were able to look it up and give us what ended up being very accurate information compared to the app/site.


----------



## KnightRiderKitt

Usmc88fan said:


> We ordered 14 April and picked up 16 June. *Best thing I did was call the Tesla center and they were able to look it up and give us what ended up being very accurate information compared to the app/site.*


Can you share their phone number? I ordered way back in March and still haven't heard a thing.


----------



## GDN

KnightRiderKitt said:


> I ordered my S Plaid on March 22nd and still haven't heard word one from Tesla and so, obviously, no VIN assigned. For a while my order did show almost weekly delivery date changes and then they finally completely did away with the expected delivery dates. The order page on Tesla's web site shows that if I were to order one today it would be delivered sometime in August, if that can even be trusted. I am in Idaho and ordered it with 19 in. wheels (wanted the supposed increase of 50 or so miles of range) which some media and video reports indicate caused at least one of the delays. I see today that now there is a hold on a bunch of Model S's for some sort of new "inspection" criteria that must be accomplished. I don't even know if one of them is mine or not since, as I said, they have not communicated with me at all since I ordered it.


Articles out just today that S deliveries are on hold. Possibly a new inspection process, not sure what they've found or are changing.


----------



## Usmc88fan

KnightRiderKitt said:


> Can you share their phone number? I ordered way back in March and still haven't heard a thing.


Just call your local center, where you'll be picking up.


----------



## KnightRiderKitt

Cool, thanks for the info, *Usmc88fan*. Semper Fi, Marine. I did the USAF, retiring after 26 years.


----------



## Usmc88fan

KnightRiderKitt said:


> Cool, thanks for the info, *Usmc88fan*. Semper Fi, Marine. I did the USAF, retiring after 26 years.


Thank you! Somehow did 20 and then retired. Hope you get it all sorted and believe me, it'll be well worth the wait!! Best car I've ever had!!


----------



## KnightRiderKitt

I gave them a call this morning and all the guy could tell me is that it is in the "planning" stage with no VIN assigned yet. He also told me that they haven't seen any S's come it that the 19 in. wheels so, apparently that might be the problem. I also read this morning that the "hold" on all Model S's has been lifted and they'll be resuming deliveries. Wish mine was one of them.

Another gent on here said that whatever you expected when purchasing a new vehicle from a dealer, don't expect it from Tesla, and that they're likely to show up at your door on short notice and just drop it off without much fanfare. I guess time will tell.


----------



## Usmc88fan

Usmc88fan said:


> Thank you! Somehow did 20 and then retired. Hope you get it all sorted and believe me, it'll be well worth the wait!! Best car I've ever had!!


I checked every 4-5 days with them. I did all the agreements, and waited a day or so and called again. They actually told me mine had arrived that morning, and asked if I wanted to come the next day for it. The communication is definitely lacking, but the car will make up for it. Have faith!


----------



## FRC

KnightRiderKitt said:


> I gave them a call this morning and all the guy could tell me is that it is in the "planning" stage with no VIN assigned yet. He also told me that they haven't seen any S's come it that the 19 in. wheels so, apparently that might be the problem. I also read this morning that the "hold" on all Model S's has been lifted and they'll be resuming deliveries. Wish mine was one of them.
> 
> Another gent on here said that whatever you expected when purchasing a new vehicle from a dealer, don't expect it from Tesla, and that they're likely to show up at your door on short notice and just drop it off without much fanfare. I guess time will tell.


You'll likely get your car before the end of the quarter(9/30). Any indicated delivery date means absolutely nothing until a VIN is assigned, and there is absolutely nothing that you or anyone at the sales center can do to hurry things up.


----------



## Usmc88fan

KnightRiderKitt said:


> I gave them a call this morning and all the guy could tell me is that it is in the "planning" stage with no VIN assigned yet. He also told me that they haven't seen any S's come it that the 19 in. wheels so, apparently that might be the problem. I also read this morning that the "hold" on all Model S's has been lifted and they'll be resuming deliveries. Wish mine was one of them.
> 
> Another gent on here said that whatever you expected when purchasing a new vehicle from a dealer, don't expect it from Tesla, and that they're likely to show up at your door on short notice and just drop it off without much fanfare. I guess time will tell.


Did you get an acknowledgement thing about Tesla Vision? That was right at the end of our wait. That also means they removed the radars from the Model S during the delivery hold.


----------



## KnightRiderKitt

No, nothing about that. I think mine will be built with the Vision system.....no radar at all.


----------



## Zomblover

Usmc88fan said:


> If you call your Tesla center, they can look up your order and give you a much more accurate date range. They can see when your car is scheduled to be built, and then let you know about how long after that it should get to them. Made me a whole lot more relaxed.


Hello Usmc88fan,
Question. I am in NH, where they are not regulated to sell. I have to drive to NJ to pickup. Would I call the pickup location and ask them? Everytime I have called I get customer service who are in various states.
Thanks!


----------



## Usmc88fan

Zomblover said:


> Hello Usmc88fan,
> Question. I am in NH, where they are not regulated to sell. I have to drive to NJ to pickup. Would I call the pickup location and ask them? Everytime I have called I get customer service who are in various states.
> Thanks!


I'd call the location you're planning to pick it up from. They would know best when it should be there. Also ask them when they usually get their deliveries. Ours only gets them a few times per year, so it should also help narrow down when yours might show up.


----------



## Tesla blue Y

Usmc88fan said:


> I'd call the location you're planning to pick it up from. They would know best when it should be there. Also ask them when they usually get their deliveries. Ours only gets them a few times per year, so it should also help narrow down when yours might show up.


my experience is the local store will have no idea about delivery info. I have been stuck in a 13 days to the beginning of my delivery window cycle for a month now. I ordered in early June 8th? and my delivery window moves back one day each day. I called the store and they said when the serial number appears they will be able to get more info NOT until.

Hope that helps. I am waiting for a Model Y.


----------



## FRC

Until a VIN is assigned, nobody can say definitively when you car will be ready. Until, VIN assignment, nobody knows which car is your's and the system gives no way to search for your vehicle. And I think Tesla has made it pretty obvious that they don't know when your car will be built.

Happily, you won't have to wait 911 days like some of us. Just keep up hope that you'll get it soon, and know that it'll be worth the wait.


----------



## Debbie N

Usmc88fan said:


> It got better. Called, and they said it was still on schedule to be built 17 or 18 June. They said they had a lot of calls about date changes. Checked later in the day, and I got my message about accepting delivery despite the radar removal. I now have a VIN and a 12-18 June expected delivery date. Soooo excited, yet nervous as hell. Never bought a brand new car. Can't wait!!!


Who do you call for info?


----------

